# [SOLVED] Problem with creating new local account 'sshd' while installing openSSH?



## Saphala (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am trying to install openSSH on the Cygwin terminal using the following link below:
Install OpenSSH in Windows 7 - YouTube

However, as I try to create a new local account 'sshd' i get the following error message:

*** Info: Note that creating a new user requires that the current account have
*** Info: Administrator privileges. Should this script attempt to create a
*** Query: new local account 'sshd'? (yes/no) yes
*** Warning: Creating the user 'sshd' failed!
*** ERROR: Couldn't create user 'sshd'!
*** ERROR: Privilege separation set to 'no' again!
*** ERROR: Check your /etc/sshd_config file!
*** Info: Updating /etc/sshd_config file

I dunno why this might occur. I have two accounts on my laptop. One is the Administrator account and other one is a user account. I uses both of them. So I doubt perhaps this might be the clash of the error above.
Please help me understand it.


----------



## Saphala (Jan 22, 2013)

Always run as administrator....issue solved permanently


----------

